# LEIGH D4R PRO " OR IS IT"



## Routerisstillmyname

Although majority are of the opinion that Leigh D4R pro is the best Dovetail jig, there are few that consider this a notch above. http://www.harborfreight.com/dovetail-machine-34102.html


----------



## degoose

I have the D4R and Just yesterday made a carcass for a Dart Board cabinet… really sweet and simple..
but I must agree the Harbour Freight if by far the cheapest… LOL


----------



## a1Jim

A great review well done.


----------



## Dusty56

If I read your post correctly , you are giving it 5 stars and you were able to make one box with it , but you don't even have all of the parts yet ??? I guess it's a good jig then : )


----------



## jaxx

you're right on the 5 stars, maybe a bit to quick with that. I mostly work with oak and i have a project in mind a Cabin Trunk for out lounge lets see how i get on with this then i will post another review


----------



## boboswin

I have the same set up as you and I am pleased with it. I had that one was mentioned above like the harbor frieght offering. It worked if you wanted to tweak it and modifiy it with better grips but was limited in what you coul do with it. At $34.95 it's still a good way to learn about machine cut doves.


----------



## jaxx

The upgrade kit has arrived now. Its now a full D4R PRO


----------



## logndog

i have the chance to buy the dr4 brand new with the vac attachment for 375.00 OBO good buy? even if i offer 350?


----------



## Bertha

LOL with routerismyname. Am I the only one that found the "notch above" comment hilarious? I can't cost justify the Pro but I think the common consensus is that there's nothing finer.


----------



## aisonwrnerxb

Awesome! It worked if you wanted to tweak it and modify it with better grips but was limited in what you could do with it.


----------



## parkjennyy

A great review well done. The upgrade kit has arrived now. Its now a full D4R PRO

https://www.grandrapidsbasementpros.com/services/kitchenettes-bars


----------

